# Clear Bra Anyone?



## CrazyAL (Jan 30, 2006)

Hey guys, it’s been a hell of a long time since I’ve posted anything mainly due to the fact I moved a couple of months ago and have been really busy. Anyway……I am now in Houston and I swear you need a car out of the MadMax movie to get around on the freeways here. I have noticed some rock chips already and I am at about 3k miles. Does anyone have a clear bra? If so, how does it work and do you have any pics? I really would also like to know what it looks like after it comes off. Any info is much appreciated as I am trying to keep the goat in pristine condition! Thanks.:cheers


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

CrazyAL said:


> Hey guys, it’s been a hell of a long time since I’ve posted anything mainly due to the fact I moved a couple of months ago and have been really busy. Anyway……I am now in Houston and I swear you need a car out of the MadMax movie to get around on the freeways here. I have noticed some rock chips already and I am at about 3k miles. Does anyone have a clear bra? If so, how does it work and do you have any pics? I really would also like to know what it looks like after it comes off. Any info is much appreciated as I am trying to keep the goat in pristine condition! Thanks.:cheers


Get one now! I have 8k on mine and the lower front looks like it has 150k on it! I am going to get the SAP front extention and then get the clear bra. I cant believe all the chips i have now. I wish i would have known about the clear bra before i bought the car i would have went right to the place from the dealer to have it installed if i had known!


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Hey guys. 

The product you're talking about is officially called 3M Scotchgard™ Paint Protection Film. I don't have it, but wish I did. Google that brand name (without the TM) and check it out.

Have heard 99% positive things about it. The only negatives concern installers who don't know what they're doing. Might want to check at a local dealer of high-end cars, like Mercedes and BMWs, and see who they recommend to get somebody good.

The fronts of all GTOs easily chip up bad. A lot of people blame the paint. I think it's a combination of the paint and the plastic used to make the front end bumper skin. Seems to flex more than stuff made in the US. My biggest chips actually had indentations in the plastic -- something I just don't see on other cars.

Bottom line? Get it!


----------



## Balew (Sep 16, 2006)

I had a 99 RX300 that I bought new. I went here http://www.stongard.com/default.aspx to get mine. Also get the guards for the side view mirrors and the windshield pillars.


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Bottom line? Get it!


:agree My dealer told me about them when I bought mine. I checked into
them and was a little dissapointed in the high prices. Once you get past that, it is a great investment for the Goat overall. They also make the films 
for the clear headlight covers. Entire kits are available. :cool


----------



## mlyon (Oct 7, 2006)

I am just going to repaint the bumper every other year or so, its worth it to me.


----------



## CrazyAL (Jan 30, 2006)

Well, thanks for the thoughts guys. They do seem a little pricey. That's an interesting idea to just repaint the front end after it gets nicked up real bad. Then you run the risk of trying to properly match factory paint. My car is BOM - not your everyday color. I think I am going to just eat the cost of one of these things. :cool


----------



## SHARPETX (Aug 17, 2004)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> The product you're talking about is officially called 3M Scotchgard™ Paint Protection Film. I don't have it, but wish I did. Google that brand name (without the TM) and check it out.
> 
> Have heard 99% positive things about it. The only negatives concern installers who don't know what they're doing. Might want to check at a local dealer of high-end cars, like Mercedes and BMWs, and see who they recommend to get somebody good.


Al - the above (3M) is one option for this protection, another is a new product that is actually a sprayed on version. The drawbacks to the film like the 3M is; one is that it will yellow after time (not long!), and two, the adhesive on the edge will leave a dirt line that you cannot remove without lifting the film. 

The spray on version is made by Dominion Sure Seal, and really is a better deal as long as you have someone who knows how to spray (paint) apply it. The advantages:
No edge - it is practically invisable; it has a guarentee against any yellowing or discoloring; and even with application it should be a lot less cost? 

Since you're in Houston area, check with your local auto paint store and they can get it for you?

p.s I'm not affiliated with either product - but have had personal experience with both. This is just my $0.02.


----------



## fwheelerjr (Aug 15, 2006)

My previous C230 coupe did not have it and after 60,000 miles, felt like sandpaper. I swear, that was the thinnest paint I have ever seen. There were so many chips that I would look at the front of every MBZ to see if it were similar; and, some were, some weren't. The Goat (06, Torrid, M6) got the full 3M treatment (~$1,000) within 100 miles of being new. I drive it like it's stolen, run up everyone's a$$ until they get out of the way or I can fly by, and there are no noticeable chips after 4,500 miles. I don't know if the Goat is a lifelong keeper; but, I do know that the nose, mirrors, and lights will not have chips for quite awhile. I haven't heard of nor seen any cars with yellowing film.


----------



## GRR_RRR (Oct 19, 2006)

Nice AVATAR Sharpetx. I'd like to get that on a Tee Shirt.


----------



## bondosGTO (Sep 5, 2007)

SHARPETX said:


> Al - the above (3M) is one option for this protection, another is a new product that is actually a sprayed on version. The drawbacks to the film like the 3M is; one is that it will yellow after time (not long!), and two, the adhesive on the edge will leave a dirt line that you cannot remove without lifting the film.
> 
> The spray on version is made by Dominion Sure Seal, and really is a better deal as long as you have someone who knows how to spray (paint) apply it. The advantages:
> No edge - it is practically invisable; it has a guarentee against any yellowing or discoloring; and even with application it should be a lot less cost?
> ...



more info please!! i need to get some thing before i get any chips


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

bondosGTO said:


> more info please!! i need to get some thing before i get any chips


*According to a local dealer and installer, the 3M applied clear bra is guaranteed NOT to yellow. I wish I had it put on new. 

The 3M is not sprayed on, the surface is prepared and made wet and the clear bra is installed while squeegeeing and applying heat to rid air and water bubbles out from beneath the bra. I would advise getting one. I will once the front gets that bad I have to repair it.*


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

I have 3M Clearbra on my Carrera S, and it's been on there for over two years now. Tough as nails, does not yellow, worth it just for piece-of-mind..

Downsides are expense, and finding a good installer... Since the Clearbra product is so commonly used on higher-end cars, the easiest way to find a really good installer is to quiz your local Porsche or BMW or Mercedes dealer service department...

I'll probably get my new Goat done as well...


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> The product you're talking about is officially called 3M Scotchgard™ Paint Protection Film. I don't have it, but wish I did. Google that brand name (without the TM) and check it out.
> 
> ...


:agree 100% with BA. After seeing the 3M product on a local CGM, wish I had known when I bought my GTO. From rocks thrown by the front tires, I have chips in both doors to match the smaller random chips in the front bumper and hood. As Judge stated, when repaired it will be money well spent and the price for a high quality paint job far exceeds the clear bra price. The guy I know with the CGM says he is planning to go the spray on route next time because of the raised line of the 3M product. Frankly, you have to get real close to see this.... so each to their own.

Red.


----------



## bluebyeu05 (Mar 14, 2006)

Ive had the clear bra on my gto going on 3yrs well worth the money it cost me at time $400. which covers the whole front nose up to the scoops and the mirrors. you can go crazy with it by doing fender areas ex. just google clearbra . you can wax over it like every one else said does not yellow.


----------



## LT1 (Sep 22, 2007)

I have a 3m clear bra on my Porsche 911 turbo and had great experience so i also put it on the goat. 5000 miles later it has held up extremely well. I use Rejex paint protectant as a wax over the bra and the paint. Bugs wash right off and the rejex leaves no white wax residue along the seams. I had the full front bumper, half hood over the scoops, scoop inserts, lights, fogs, mirrors and gas door installed for abought $650. Money well spent


----------



## 6.0goat (Sep 27, 2007)

I've had my 06 GTO for about three weeks. One of the very first things I did was tint the windows and have a clear bra installed at the same time. Where I live, the love bugs will cover any bumper in a matter of seconds. I bought the bumper kit here http://www.stickercity.com/store/product.php?productid=20477&cat=3033&page=1 My tint installer told me that he would probably never install one of these again..it was that bad. It looks pretty good, however there are two places where he overlaped it. I may try to carefully..very carefully take a razor blade and cut where it overlaps as it is pretty noticable. It's good to know that you have this on your car but the question is where does it stop?? Now I'm thinking hood, headlights, mirrors, heck lets just wrap the entire care in 3M. My wife thinks I'm silly.:willy:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*I have seen on Ebay pre-cut clear bras for the GTO's. Front bumper/fascia that wrap around the sides, hood to the scoops. About $9.00. You install. NOT precut for the SAP though. It was advertised as 3M. For that money it may have been a lesser mil (not sure) than the 9 mil a local guy installs. I am not going to clear bra my front with stone chips on it. I will wait until it gets that bad repaint it then clear bra the front as well as the mirrors and behind the wheels on fenders. I guess you can get carried away with it. Silly? About as silly as a woman who needs 100 pair of shoes. :rofl: :rofl: *


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

I'd avoid that $9.00 eBay kit like the plague..

Yes, the 3M kits are tricky as hell to install, I've watched several installations, and I've got Clearbras on a few of my semi trucks... 

Be careful installing Clearbra on a REPAINTED surface.... Why? Because it's so common for repainted bumper covers to not have the strength-of-adhesion that the factory process accomplishes, and on that certain day in the future that you decide it's time to carefully remove your Clearbra, you may find yourself pulling off half your paint with it..

It's not a concern if your painter does a proper job creating adequate "tooth" for the prime and paint coats on your bumper cover... But I so often see paint shops half-a$$ the process, it's just a reminder to be careful what you install a clearbra to..

Removing them with a good solvent that will "creep" under the edge and work through the adhesive is the best way, such as toluene..


----------



## 6.0goat (Sep 27, 2007)

69bossnine said:


> I'd avoid that $9.00 eBay kit like the plague..
> 
> Yes, the 3M kits are tricky as hell to install, I've watched several installations, and I've got Clearbras on a few of my semi trucks...
> 
> ...


I was thinking about that too. I put a red reflective "GTO" sticker on my rear bumper. I had to pull it back off just a bit to re align as I was putting it on. To my surprise, I pulled some the coating off of the bumper! This lead to me investigating how durable the coating or whatever it is. I took my finger nail and could scratch it off! What's the deal with this? Has anyone else noticed this or is it just mine?


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

^ That doesn't sound right at all. Seems like a bad respray to me. If you bought the car new, take it to the dealer and talk to them about it because your paint shouldn't come off like that.


----------



## 6.0goat (Sep 27, 2007)

Just got through with my first wash after my clear bra installation. Down in South Mississippi, the love bugs are in full swing and my front end was completely covered. I noticed that it was harder to clean off the guts on the coating, maybe a coat of wax will help. Also, I noticed a few places where bugs had splattered right on the seam between the cover and the paint. The guts oozed (sp?) down in between the cover and paint...hmm. Not what I was expecting. It's only been on a few days and now a have a nice collection of guts between the cover and the paint. As with any front end cover, I suppose there is some kind of trade off. I would like to explore this 3M spray on coating. That sounds interesting.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*WD-40 will take the bug goo off. If necessary let the WD-40 soak for a min or 2. 

You can take a hair dryer to the clear bra and heat it up a bit and slowly peel back the bra just enough to clean under it. Then spray some water on the paint and let the bra rest back down. Squeegee the water out while applying light heat. *


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

6.0goat said:


> Just got through with my first wash after my clear bra installation. Down in South Mississippi, the love bugs are in full swing and my front end was completely covered. I noticed that it was harder to clean off the guts on the coating, maybe a coat of wax will help. Also, I noticed a few places where bugs had splattered right on the seam between the cover and the paint. The guts oozed (sp?) down in between the cover and paint...hmm. Not what I was expecting. It's only been on a few days and now a have a nice collection of guts between the cover and the paint. As with any front end cover, I suppose there is some kind of trade off. I would like to explore this 3M spray on coating. That sounds interesting.


Mmmmm..... Doesn't sound good....

First off, yes, you need to plop a coat of wax, or Rejex teflon, on your clearbra... Once that is done, it's just as easy, if not easier, to get the bugs off your clear-bra...

But I am SERIOUSLY concerned about bug-ooze weeping UNDER the edge of your film... All my clear-bras are bonded like nails right to the edges, that just doesn't happen... You mentioned that you had your window-tint guy do the install?? Had he ever done this before?? Had he gone through the 3M training, and is he an authorized installer? You mentioned that he had some overlapping, which didn't sound right to me at all... 

Hope you didn't get a bum install, in which case, there's no real remedy beyond starting over...


----------



## 6.0goat (Sep 27, 2007)

Well, I suppose that's all water under the bridge anyhow..that is if my guy isn't qualified to do it.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*As boss states about the bra being bonded like nails.....

If you are getting seepage under the bra from edges, it was not applied correctly. Heat is to be applied to the bra during installation. The heat dissipates moisture along with squeegeeing the water out from under the bra from the installation process. If heat is not applied particularly to the edges it will not seal right.*


----------

